# Favorite kata, and why.



## Tetsujin (Nov 17, 2008)

Quite independently of what makes for an 'objectively good' kata, we all have our personal favorites which we enjoy performing more than others. And there are others which even if core kata with key principles to teach, we may not personally enjoy quite as much as others.

So as a matter of personal taste, which kata are your favorites? And why? What features or techniques make a kata more (or less) appealing to you?

(Of course a mere name isn't going to mean much given the vast number of different kata out there, and the variation between styles for kata of the same name, so you'll need to give some description of your kata along with why you enjoy (or don't enjoy) them.)

For myself, I like kata with interesting variation in techniques and stances. And interesting combinations or individual techniques with fighting applications which are not immediately obvious. I prefer kata with at least some kicking technique such as a front kick or two thrown in somewhere, and I like a kata that has a good flow, or natural rhythm to its performance when done without a count.

One of my favorites is Ni Sei Shi (Yoshukai), as it has a good variation in rhythm changing from slow tension blocks and double punches at the start to fast snappy knifehand strikes later on. I also like the 180deg shuto strike turning into a cross-leg stance as it allows you to really put some momentum, speed, and power into the strike.

Another favorite is Ro Hai Sho (Yoshukai) as it has a challenging forward-stepping 360deg turning motion (into a block and spearhand strike) which is challenging and takes good balance and footwork to perform well. And more importantly it is one of the few katas that translates well to multiple weapons, as it can be performed both as a regular kata, and with either bo or sai.

I also like kata which emphasize hip-torquing, as being of a slightly smaller build compared to some, it really helps me to develop powerful punches and strikes. Examples for me would be Tenshin (Yoshukai) and Wanchin (Geshinkai), both of which utilize a lot of hip rotation.

So which kata do you enjoy, and why?


----------



## Tetsujin (Nov 17, 2008)

Oops! I meant to type Ro Hai *Dai* in the previous post, not Ro Hai Sho.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 18, 2008)

My favorite is Kusanku without a doubt.  Its wide range of techniques within it and the power it contains.  I particularly like Chatan Yara Kusanku though.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 18, 2008)

Seiyunchin. I've studied it more and I can relay the self defense techniques more thoroughly.


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have three favorite kata from different styles. seieinchin for its throws. Suparempei for the wide variety of advanced techniques. and Unsu bacause it is a test of my physical ability and a beautiful kata.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 18, 2008)

Kata Unsu is my favorite, given it's pace, difficulty, and appeal.  

Some kata (Sochin, Gojushiho series) allow those with physical strength to shine, while others allow someone with dexterity to shine.  This is one that allows you to showcase both.  

Surprisingly, though, it's not the 540 degree jump / spin / double kick that's the most difficult part.  To me, it's the short cat stances at the beginning, where you need to move without letting the legs wobble, while moving smoothly forward.  Someone without good stances is going to look awful performing this kata.  

My only regret, is that I wish that I had learned it when I was in my 20's, instead of my late 30's, though...  

Kusanku Sho is my next favorite, followed by Chinto.


----------



## Tetsujin (Nov 19, 2008)

Brandon Fisher said:


> My favorite is Kusanku without a doubt.  Its wide range of techniques within it and the power it contains.  I particularly like Chatan Yara Kusanku though.


There's a Kusanku kata in my Yoshukai style too, though it's well above my belt level. I went to YT to take a look at the Chatanyara version, and found this clip (along with your comment there):

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=tnq14rBL4P4

Very nice kata. And certainly very well performed!



Grenadier said:


> Kata Unsu is my favorite, given it's pace, difficulty, and appeal.


Not a kata in either of my styles so not one I'm familiar with, but I've seen Michael Milon's performance of this kata on YT and have to agree that it looks like a great kata. And yeah, balanced stepping in cat stance sure is a challenge!


----------



## TimoS (Nov 19, 2008)

There are so many favourites  Gojushiho, Passai and Naifanchi 1 perhaps from the ones I know. Chinto and Kushanku are some that I've not been taught yet. As to why, well, they have some pretty nasty applications from what I've seen


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2008)

sanchin   any way you do it  your strength, will power, mind are all conditioned


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 19, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> sanchin any way you do it your strength, will power, mind are all conditioned


 
I agree, it is not flashy at all.  But, it is the one I return to the most in my studies.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 19, 2008)

TimoS said:


> There are so many favourites  Gojushiho, Passai and Naifanchi 1 perhaps from the ones I know. Chinto and Kushanku are some that I've not been taught yet. As to why, well, they have some pretty nasty applications from what I've seen


Yep chinto and kusanku are nasty so is Passai though.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 19, 2008)

Shisochin, good open hand techniques, with an elbow take down, and a unique over the shoulder vertical punch that makes for an exciting kata.


----------



## kokoro (Dec 31, 2008)

My current favorite is kurunfa kata. The the it has a very good flow w/power on the step and pivoting motions.......but my all time fav is seiunchin kata . Definitely have been practicing it much longer and have a better feel for application of techniques. Plus it when done properly it is a very graceful yet poweful kata, IMHO.


----------



## searcher (Dec 31, 2008)

My afvorite has changed over the years.   Today it is Seisan.   I have a greta number that I really like, Kusanku, Wansu(Isshin-ryu), Sochin, Niseishi Dai(Chito-ryu), and Sunsu.   All kata have something great for the karate-ka, but some are just so good that they deserve a little elevation.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 16, 2009)

I have quite a lot of favourite kata, but one I often find myself returning to again and again in personal practice is Jion. I'm not entirely sure why I like it so much, I just do. 

I'm also a fan of Enpi, Gojushiho-Sho, Tekki Nidan and Hangetsu. I have a love-hate relationship with Unsu (I love it but hate that darned jump! lol)


----------



## sjansen (Jan 16, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> sanchin any way you do it your strength, will power, mind are all conditioned


 
Body of stone breath of fire. For me Sanchin brings me home every time and belittles me the same. Nothing like the basics to bring you home and make you humble.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 17, 2009)

My experience with Okinawan and Japanese kata is only just beginning.  I am learning Seisan.  I like the form and I like the applications.

My experience is mostly in Tang Soo Do (korean shotokan).  Though the TSD versions of karate kata are slightly different, there are many similarities.  I have always enjoyed Passai and Naihanchi.  Also, they have a lot of depth to them.  There is a TSD form called Chil Sung Sam Ro which I really enjoy, less for the application than for the aesthetics though.

I would very much like to learn the kata Sanchin.  I have read a lot about this form and the techniques it encompasses.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 17, 2009)

Aefibird said:


> I'm also a fan of Enpi, Gojushiho-Sho, Tekki Nidan and Hangetsu. I have a love-hate relationship with Unsu (I love it but hate that darned jump! lol)


 
I've been working on Unsu for about 15-16 months now, and found that the jump is much, much easier, if you tuck your arms closer to your body, while making the jump / spin / double kick.  This requires much less energy than keeping your arms out (centripetal force).


----------

